# HI



## AnneMarie

hi everyone im new and thought id post a notice just to say hi. i have a little boy who's 2 on monday ad im 13 weeks pregnant. So hi to all you mums dads and other bumps. XX


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi AnneMarie, Welcome!


----------



## HB

*Hiya AnneMarie!!!
Welcome to the forum!!!

xox*


----------



## KX

Hi Ann Marie and welcome xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hello ***waves***


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves* 

Welcome to the forum! 

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/funnyfarm.gif

Welcome to BabyAndBump hun & big CONGRATULATIONS on your bump

x


----------

